# New Sr. Doe



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugar Moon Divinity Fudge
excuse the crude clip it was tough going, but she stood for the long haul like a champ.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I love her body structure


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is beautiful!! Is this the doe that has lovely Rosasharn lines?!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She is beautiful!! Is this the doe that has lovely Rosasharn lines?!


Yes she is! I picked her up yesterday! What a good girl! Here are some udder shots. 12hr fill, 3rd freshening, 3 year old. She milks great! I will post better pics tommorrow. She had busy day it took hours to clip her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Yes she is! I picked her up yesterday! What a good girl! Here are some udder shots. 12hr fill, 3rd freshening, 3 year old. She milks great! I will post better pics tommorrow. She had busy day it took hours to clip her.


Very nice!!  :drool:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's a nice udder!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She milks like dream! She should peak in a few weeks.


----------

